# /bin/env borkage.

## Gentree

I have been messing gcc-config trying to suss some issue with fortran and seem to have borked something basic.

My system is built on gcc-3.4.6 and I also have gcc-4.1.1 on board for gfortran . I have not compiled anything apart from gcc-4.1 with 4.1 

some where I seem to have messed up something and some oddities are appearing:

I started getting some "cant find CHOST" nonsense that I managed to clear but hotplug is spewing errors on boot link about twenty lines of 

```
sbin/hotplug:  /bin/env : cannot execute binary file 
```

  :Confused:   Or words to that effect.

similar 

```
/use/bin/env : cannot execute binary file 
```

 on starting X.

How can I unmangle /bin/env et al ?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

BTW, once running I can plug a USB key and it hot plugs without showing an error but I still dont have env:

```
bash-3.1#/bin/env

bash: /bin/env: cannot execute binary file
```

----------

## Gentree

OK, fixed it.

emerge coreutils 

dont know how it got broken.   :Confused: 

----------

## Rainmaker

Have you ever figured out where it came from?

I'm lately getting some strange behaviour. After compiling a couple of packages, configure stops with the notion "C compiler cannot create executables" When I try to run gcc, I get "bash: /usr/bin/gcc: cannot execute binary file"

I run 

Medusa pkg # gcc-config 2 

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 ...

 * Your gcc has a bug with GCC_SPECS.

 * Please re-emerge gcc.

 * https://bugs.gentoo.org/68395

                                                                          [ ok ]

Medusa pkg # gcc-config 2

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 ...             [ ok ]

Ofcourse I tried to re-emerge gcc, also tried it with CFLAGS="" and MAKEOPTS="-j1"

I also had the problem with other binairies, such as glibc and my init scripts (!) (very annoying)

----------

## Gentree

I can't help directly but you should google that error msg , it's pretty common and well covered. I would also suggest trying eselect compiler.

The forum search is pretty lame, so to get google to search the forum use something like this as your search string:

```
site:forums.gentoo.org "error I want to find on gentoo goes here"
```

 I have no knowlege of medusa but I have done a lot of flitting from one compiler to another with eselect and it seems to get it right.

Dont think you prob has anything to do with what I reported here.

HTH   :Cool: 

----------

